# Finally finished my wedding website...



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't do a TON of web design, but I'm happy to say I finally finished designing our wedding website!

Would love some feedback!
www.tashandalym.com

-a


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice, Alym. I remember meeting the two of you and I think it was your mom when I came over for plants that one time. Wonderful folks. I'm sure you're going to have a wonderful wedding and a fantastic new life together.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty nice site, pics, and info.

Warm Wishes,

Stuart


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats and I love the blog especially the photos! Moms are always wright


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Alym the web page looks really nice, good job


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Very nice, Alym. I remember meeting the two of you and I think it was your mom when I came over for plants that one time. Wonderful folks. I'm sure you're going to have a wonderful wedding and a fantastic new life together.


Uh, I live alone at the moment, so I can't imagine my mom being here...
Now I'm really confused!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm impressed. Congrats on the engagement and future wedding


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice work. Congrats again on the upcoming wedding. You two look great together.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

alym said:


> Uh, I live alone at the moment, so I can't imagine my mom being here...
> Now I'm really confused!


Maybe it was her mom? This was about 6 months ago. Maybe I've confused the both of us.  I think she was just visiting.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great Alym! You two look very happy together, congrats!


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

You 2 make a very nice looking couple. You can see the love between yous. Congrats on your up coming Wedding day, as you begin your life together.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

NEW WEBSITE!! nice dude, looks good 

remember www.hostbeaver.ca for hosting!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> NEW WEBSITE!! nice dude, looks good
> 
> remember www.hostbeaver.ca for hosting!


As soon as godaddy expires...


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

is that a paid template or free? regardless i like the layout, i like your little countdown widget too, i'll be sure to wipe your site off my browser history, cant let the fiance get any requests from me


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> is that a paid template or free? regardless i like the layout, i like your little countdown widget too, i'll be sure to wipe your site off my browser history, cant let the fiance get any requests from me


It was all free, but heavily customized by me


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking website and very nice photos. Only a few months to go eh? Congratulations and best wishes.


----------

